# Spot And Stalk Hunting - The Lost Art



## HarSpliter (Jan 6, 2011)

Over half the time hunting my great uncle is walking around.


----------



## John_Emerson (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a Soldier in the Army, and I have been all over the world. The one thing I have always wanted to learn but never had the opotunity, was to spot and stalk. I am currently stationed in Washington, and I figured this is the perfect time to learn but I am uncertainn as to where to start. Could anyone please hook me up with any info, web sites or even contacts as a good source of learning. I would greatly apreciate any past on knowledge I can get. 

Thanks a ton, John Emerson SSG,USA


----------



## Randy_McMillan (Nov 21, 2012)

tell me something..... i am old school stalker, we would cut deer skin out off of a fresh kill and lace it through our boot laces walking inside the flesh, and then I would take the tarsal glands and weave it through my grab hole...... I can smell deer crossings before I am upon them, but by taking 1 cat step every 2-3 minutes you will for sure get within 20 yards of a feeding deer, nvr stalk a bedding deer not only is it unsportsman like , he will bust you everytime....


----------

